# Cumulus nembi, patrimonium exhaustum



## zipp404

What does «_Cumulus nembi, patrimonium exhaustum_» mean, and what is its origin?

Che cosa voul dire «_Cumulus nembi, patrimonium exhaustum_», e donde deriva?

*Contest*

Piedmont, Italy, 1769.  Pursued by his enemies, a count is shot in the back while trying to escape his opponents.  He manages to get away but loses consciousness on the edge of a lake.  A witch saves him from bleeding to death by applying a compress to the wound. Having traced magical signs on his forehead with a dark liquid, the witch utters in latin «_*Cumulus nembi, patrimonium exhaustum*_» while the count slips back into unconsciousness. [«_Elisa di Rivombrosa, L’amore impossibile_» Roberta Marasco]

*Contesto*

Piemonte, 1769. I nemici del Conte Ristori gli sparano alla schiena mentre quest’ultimo riesce appena a scapare dai suoi persecutori.  Una strega lo trova moribondo in riva a un lago e gli cura la ferita con un impacco di erbe, evitando così che quest’ultimo muoia dissanguato.  Avendogli traciato segni magici sulla fronte usando un liquido scuro, la strega recita a bassa voce il seguente enunciato in latino «_*Cumulus nembi, patrimonium exhaustum*_» mentre il conte torna a scivolare nell’incoscienza. [«_Elisa di Rivombrosa, L’amore impossibile_» Roberta Marasco] 



_*Thank you kindly*_  for your help
*Grazie tante *a chi vorrà aiutarmi


----------



## bearded

Hello
Since you wrote both in English and Italian, I'll give you a reply in Italian, which is definitely simpler for me (and hopefully not contrary to the forum rules):

Secondo me quelle parole sono 'magiche' e non del tutto logiche, e significano '' nuvole, il maleficio è esaurito/eliminato''.
In italiano i 'cumulonembi' (cumulus nembi) sono un tipo di nuvole.  'Patrimonium' è la consistenza negativa del malocchio, penso.
Naturalmente sono possibili altre interpretazioni.
Un'altra potrebbe essere (dato che 'cumulus' è nominativo e non vocativo):  ''il cumulo nuvoloso (sempre riferito al maleficio) è un patrimonio esaurito''.


----------



## zipp404

Ciao, Bearded.  Piacere di rivederti qui   e grazie di cuore per l'aiuto.

Io preferisco l'italiano all'inglese (anche se l'inglese è la mia madrelingua)  quindi ti rispondo in italiano:
La tua interpretazione ha senso perché quando il conte chiede alla strega di portarlo a un medico, quest'ultima gli risponde "_I medici non servono a niente se prima non vi levo il malocchio_".  E poi recita l'incantessimo.

Scriverò la stessa cosa in inglese, per gli altri utenti.


Thank you, Bearded for your help.  Your interpretation "_cloud, the spell is lifted" _makes sense because shortly before the witch recites the magic formula in latin, the count asks her to take him to a doctor, to which the witch replies (and this is my English translation from the original story written in Italian): " _Doctors are useless, unless I first lift the spell which has been cast upon you_".

You add that, since 'cumulus' is nominative and not vocative, another interpretation could be "_The cloud (referring to the spell cast upon the count) is an exhausted patrimony"_


----------



## bearded

Guarda anche la mia aggiunta / please also consider my addition.
Lieto di essere d'aiuto / glad to be of help


----------



## Scholiast

saluete, amici!

Sono tardi venuto a questa conversazione—scusatemi. Ma è davvero la lettura 'nembi'? Sicuramente nel Latino classico si aspetterebbe 'nimbus'. O cosa ne pensate?

Sorry to come late to the discussion. Is 'nEmbus' really the right reading? Surely in Latin we should expect 'nImbus?

Σ


----------



## bearded

Of course you are right, Scholiast: it should be 'nimbi'.  But apparently the author really wrote 'nembi'.
Elisa di Rivombrosa- L'amore impossibile - Capitolo 21 
I take it  that it's  ''italianized Latin''.


----------

